# Oracle-Record auslesen



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mittels Java eine Oracle-Funktion aufrufen.


```
SELECT function_name from DUAL
```

Ich weiß nur nicht so richtig, wie ich mit dem Ergebnis umgehen muss. Pro gefundenem Datensatz werden zwei Werte übermittelt (ID, Menge). Wie komme ich nun an die einzelnen Zeilen mit diesen Werten?


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: In der Oracle-Funktion wird ein Record definiert und zurückgegeben.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Jun 2007)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.sql/CallProcedure.html
http://asktom.oracle.com/tkyte/ResultSets/index.html


----------

